# My Barn



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

When we moved onto our new 1 acre property there was a shed out in the NE corner of the lot. Behind the shed was a huge pile of rotting logs and next to it was nothing but one massive blackberry bush and old lawn clippings. When I put in our new lawn/sprinkler system I had the logs moved and the entire side cleared of the bushes and trash. I then build a 960sf garden, build up with RR tyes, installed a separate sprinkler system for it and filled with "Garden Mix" fill. Then started on the shed. The back was rotted from the logs so a new panel was installed as well as a new section of floor. The framing was surprisingly sound. The side also had a rotten section and animals had chewed their way in and the hole was covered with chicken wire. A new side panel was installed.

This is the back of the shed with the new panel installed. 

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=4ded22cb-6141-a308-13e2-5eab4db84283&size=>

This is a picture of the side with the new panel. You can also see the basic garden.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=79c82d50-7fc7-1235-e72a-368a581d6d28&size=>

The shed was then painted dark grey. Beginning to look a little different.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=382250cd-35db-6975-483c-730496427e7a&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3f50675b-9e0f-3ed2-ee3e-1cc178ba77ff&size=>

Next was to paint the trim red and paint over the grey with white to give the wood a "weathered" look.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=77441d86-4fc4-60a8-2a0d-501c7c6db68d&size=>

Now it's starting to look a lot different.

I installed a 120VAC/30A line and sockets, tube lamps, and the sprinkler control system for the garden. I also installed a faucet at the front for washing garden tools and watering. The inside has a few stains from but they are not a problem as I plan on adding insulation. You can see the new floor section and the shelving that was added.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=c47e14c9-63a0-375b-7b1b-22133b0b3d11&size=>

The inside is now about full with equipment and tools. Pegboard was added for hand tools.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=72ec224a-23c2-4c35-34da-63b647b2375a&size=>

A rooster weather vane was added. The rooster is out of wood and painted to look like "weathered copper". I think it adds a nice touch.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=52519568-4348-51f3-3e75-9a944d237503&size=>

What was a run down shed is now my "new" Barn!

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=49495b6f-65da-f972-aadc-179046dd24a6&size=>

I really enjoy it.

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

GregC thats a good size garden looks like alot of work . Nice shed too i like the water run out their to i may have to look in to running to mine would come in handy.
Jody


----------



## rjj (Sep 15, 2003)

*Shed*

GregC
Nice looking shed,good job.
Looks like its going to be a job to weed that garden!!!!!

Thanks for the pic.
rjj


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

awesome job on the shed... i like the reindeer


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Come on guys...*

It's NOT a shed anymore....It's a BARN! LOL!

I've got a TroyBilt tiller to prepare the beds, you can see it inside the barn. I use a mini tiller trimmer attachment to clean up between the beds, but a regular ol' hoe to weed the beds themselves. Keeps me in shape!

The raindeer stands watch on the garden irrigation valve box. We used to have real deer come into the yard until we put the cedar fence up. They can't see on the other side so they don't jump over.

I plan on building a deck off the back of the barn, covered, and a vented shelter to store gas. 

Greg


----------



## FarmerDave (Sep 16, 2003)

GregC, you did a good job fixin it up. What size is it? I just bought one at 84 Lumber this week that looks almost identical to yours. It was a 10 x 12 foot truss barn for $946. It needs to be assembled and will be delivered tomorrow morning. Really lookin forward to gettin it put up.

I'll try uploading photos when I get it built.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Barn*

Dave,

It's 10 x 12 also. Wish it was at least twice that size as it sure fills up fast. Not a lot of room to "work" on things, just storage. I have since added a 3/4hp 7.5 gal tank air compressor (got from my Dad) for cleanup and keeping tires inflated properly.

I need to put a new roof on it..soon. Have a few small leaks but need to catch it now.

Good luck with yours. Look forward to seeing some pics.

Greg


----------

